# Avocados for Bodybuilding



## Viking (Oct 26, 2017)

Avocados for Bodybuilding | #HEALTHANDLONGEVITY - YouTube







Some good info in this video. I think avocado's are one of the healthiest foods and are great in smoothies or salad.


----------



## striffe (Oct 27, 2017)

Good information. I try to add avocados in every week but not a big fan of the taste.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2017)

striffe said:


> Good information. I try to add avocados in every week but not a big fan of the taste.



Add salt. Lots of it. Avocados always taste better with copious amounts of salt.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 28, 2017)

I eat a hass avocado everyday...straight up superfood


----------



## grizz (Oct 28, 2017)

Avocado, chicken, lime juice, toasted coconut. Toss together with salt. Food heaven, and it's about as healthy as it gets.


----------



## Viking (Oct 28, 2017)

grizz said:


> Avocado, chicken, lime juice, toasted coconut. Toss together with salt. Food heaven, and it's about as healthy as it gets.



Sounds nice. Sully I do salt and sometimes pepper as well. As mytreefiddy stated they are a superfood. I think one of the top superfoods.


----------



## Sully (Oct 29, 2017)

grizz said:


> Avocado, chicken, lime juice, toasted coconut. Toss together with salt. Food heaven, and it's about as healthy as it gets.



Toasted coconut? I’ve never seen that in the store before. Sounds interesting, I wanna try it.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

I just get a spoon and eat it plain. The taste is ok. That meal sounds nice though.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 30, 2017)

Sully said:


> Toasted coconut? I’ve never seen that in the store before. Sounds interesting, I wanna try it.



Yeah right?? sounds tatsy


----------



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

Good video. I never see avocados but will have to look properly next time.


----------



## odin (Oct 30, 2017)

Good video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 31, 2017)

I eat avocado everyday.


----------



## Viking (Nov 11, 2017)

Victory said:


> Good video. I never see avocados but will have to look properly next time.





SURGE said:


> I just get a spoon and eat it plain. The taste is ok. That meal sounds nice though.



Try it in a salad. Slice it thinly and put on the top of a salad. Then add some herbs, salt and pepper. Much nicer than eating it plain. It's nice plain in smoothies and makes then very creamy. I usually add some fruit, oats, whey protein and of course some avocado.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Viking said:


> Try it in a salad. Slice it thinly and put on the top of a salad. Then add some herbs, salt and pepper. Much nicer than eating it plain. It's nice plain in smoothies and makes then very creamy. I usually add some fruit, oats, whey protein and of course some avocado.



Sounds nice. I will try it in a salad. I only have about 1 every week but will add a few more. Thanks


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 27, 2018)

Viking said:


> Try it in a salad. Slice it thinly and put on the top of a salad. Then add some herbs, salt and pepper. Much nicer than eating it plain. It's nice plain in smoothies and makes then very creamy. I usually add some fruit, oats, whey protein and of course some avocado.



I put it in salad now. Well when I eat salad which is not that common. Balsamic vinegar, lemon juice, salt and I actually enjoy it.


----------



## FastBunny (May 29, 2018)

I love me some avocado with some olive oil and salt on top! Good with everything!


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

Add to a protein and rice dish.  Very tasty.  Or the obvious tacos!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

striffe said:


> Good information. I try to add avocados in every week but not a big fan of the taste.



I eat 1 a day.  Good stuff


----------



## Czworeczki (Jun 30, 2018)

Same here one a day, like it .


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 1, 2018)

mytreefiddy said:


> I eat a hass avocado everyday...straight up superfood



I enjoy them myself. Something I used to NEVER eat though and now love it.


----------



## jixxxer (Aug 2, 2018)

Daily.....in rice r mixed with fish


----------



## armada (Aug 4, 2018)

gdaddyg8 said:


> Add to a protein and rice dish.  Very tasty.  Or the obvious tacos!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, I will mash it into rice and have it alongside protein. Can't beat the taste!


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

Same here love them so high in monounsaturated fats


----------

